# Any thoughts using a vacuum sealer during a dry cure for bacon?



## lilswampy (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone has put together a dry cure for bacon and then vacuum sealed the belly with the dry cure? How did it work out? In your opinion, do you have to cure as long since the belly is curing under a vacuum?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2015)

The cure is in there to prevent botulism during the smoking process and give the meat the pink color and the bacon taste....   belly without cure is smoked pork....


----------



## mowin (Nov 15, 2015)

Dave, don't think he's talking about not using TQ or #1, think he's wondering if dry curing in a vac sealed bag has any benefits or negative effect over curing in a zip loc bag.


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 15, 2015)

I use vacuum bags all the time,but must save i never take them to a vacuum !  I just vacuum till bag comes in contact with the cure and meat them seal the bag!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2015)

I just use Ziplocks, because they're cheaper for the sizes I need, and I don't have to avoid the juices getting sucked into my machine.

I don't believe it would effect the length of time needed to cure anything.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2015)

mowin said:


> Dave, don't think he's talking about not using TQ or #1, think he's wondering if dry curing in a vac sealed bag has any benefits or negative effect over curing in a zip loc bag.





_ In your opinion, do you have to cure as long since the belly is curing under a vacuum?_


I interpreted the question ...   vacuum bagging as a substitute for using cure... (nitrite)...    Maybe I misinterpreted the question....   could be....   done it before....    And I guarantee it won't be the last.....      Dave


----------



## lilswampy (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply...I wasn't clear, sorry. I was talking about belly that I am in the process of curing, normally for me, about 7 days before cold smoking. I usually use a 2 1/2 gallon zip bag, but they leak most of the time.  I use a vacuum sealer to seal the belly inside an airtight package. It seems that the curing time probably could be cut in almost half if curing under a vacuum.


----------



## lilswampy (Nov 15, 2015)

Exactly...I  wet marinade under vacuum as well, which really speeds the marinating as well.


----------



## lilswampy (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Bear. I have alway made dry rubs for my bacon so that's not been a problem. Though it does draw plenty of moisture from the belly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2015)

lilswampy said:


> Thanks Bear. I have alway made dry rubs for my bacon so that's not been a problem. Though it does draw plenty of moisture from the belly.


When I do mine, by the time I have both sides of a few pieces rubbed & into the Ziplocks, there's already enough juice in the bags to be sucked out while sealing. I just keep the extra part of the zipper end up higher than the part of the bag the meat is laying flat in. Often the top can be folded over the part with the meat in. No juice runs out, even if the ziplock is faulty.

Bear


----------

